# Diet to recovering from Parvo Virus



## rgs1987 (Apr 24, 2012)

As many of you know my golden is on her way to recovery from parvo virus, anybody has a good diet to help her gain her weight, and wont have problem digesting her food because her stomach still not well. If anyone has a set of diet along with food and exercise every so often to get her appetite going. She hold down these foods very well far i've been giving her boiled chicken, and bought her beneful chicken stew, chicken and rice lil cesar bistro foods & Pedigree with chicken & Rice. Is this a okay diet? for her little by little.

Beneful Simmered chicken medley









Bistro steak flavor









Pedigree Chicken & rice


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You should ask your vet what to feed her, they will probably want her on something they recommend.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Remy's stomach was very sensitive after his parvo. He was on plain rice for a few days, then canned ID, then dry ID, then back to normal food slowly. The more often you switch foods, the more often her stomach will get upset...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would home cook (chicken, rice, veggies)- Make your own chicken stew- I am sure she will gobble it up then transition her back to her normal food. Or give a specialized Rx dog food and transition back to her normal food. 

I know those canned foods would be too rich for my guys bellies if they were not feeling well.

What does the vet. recommend?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Agree, Science Diet ID is wonderful them for the weeks after parvo, or if the ID is too expensive, just boiled chicken or hamburger & rice or the stew MicaT mentioned above. By the 3rd week we slowly started adding regular kibble. Don't be alarmed if you see loose stools for some time after this. Just take it slow and easy. She has plenty of time to gain the lost weight, but needs special care for a bit. Also try to not change or add too many different foods. I would pick one of the choices (homemaid stew, ID, or HB/Chick & rice and stick with it. Parvo really does a number on their tummys and for each change of food, you add more tummy problems.


----------



## rgs1987 (Apr 24, 2012)

the vet just said boiled chicken and rice. I got worried that she would not like any other food than boiled chicken, thats why i was trying to see if she would eat some of the food i bought her. But ill keep trying the boiled chicken and rice for about a week how much would be a good size portion or every 3 or 4 hours so she can build up her appetite to normal schedule to still get her nutrients and also that she dosent end up throwing up?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Go slow with the food. Don't her gobble it up quickly- Nice and slow is best. If you can offer her food every 3-4 hrs during the day great. Start with a small amount and work up to prevent h from having tummy troubles.

Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Just like a Human child many small meals are so much better than 2 big ones. I agree that 4-5 small meals will be so much easier on her stomach. Just watch, it is amazing how quickly they rebound from being almost dead! (sorry, but Parvo is VERY hard on our furkids).


----------

